# 18hp Honda problem



## jonsey (May 28, 2005)

Just repowered my JD316 with 18hp honda from SEW. Cranks and runs great for approx. 20 minutes, then if I turn on pto or accelerate ,decelerate or shut off and restart it runs terrible, skips, pops. When it is running rough the accelerator has no effect on engine. 
Checked everything I know to do including trying another brain box from a good running 318.
Once it cools its runs great for another 20 minutes or so.
Any ideas?
thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

its getting good a good fuel flow right?


----------



## jonsey (May 28, 2005)

getting a full stream. thanks for reply


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

wierd... well, have the coil checked out, since even new ones can come from the factory bad, even i've had the same problem, run for a few minutes, great.... then started to skip and pop, and eventually led to it cutting off.


----------

